# Wie die Zeit vergeht...



## Nasty11 (14. Mai 2012)

... und dann wars mal _1997_ und ich habe auf meinem *486er DX4* *Diablo* installiert, dafür hatte ich mir damals extra noch mehr Ram besorgt. Und ich war damals schon hin und weg vom ganzen Gaming und auch mein 14" (LOL) Röhrenscreen war zur damaligen Zeit noch kein Hindernis... 

Damals war ich 17 und hatte noch alle Haare *g* aber dafür kein Auto oder Eigenheim  aber dafür schon einen Riesenspaß am Gameplay von *Diablo*. Auch wenn das Game storytechnisch und spieletechnisch nicht mit den heutigen Game-Mechaniken vergleichbar ist. Ich erinnere mich gut, daß ich* Diablo* rauf und runter gespielt habe.
Später wurde natürlich mit dem 1. Job (meiner Ausbildung) die Hardware besser und *Diablo II* und* LoD* bescherte mir lange Zeit Spielspaß und endlose "Meppel"-Runs , da wars ja dann auch schon das Jahr 2000 und ich war neben dem Spielen von Games wie* Diablo II* damit beschäftigt an meinem 1. GTI rumzuschrauben und an der damaligen Freundin . Ich kann mich gut erinnern* Diablo II LoD* auch über den Start von WoW (was ich auch mehrere Jahre neben anderen MMO´s gespielt habe) hinausgezockt zu haben. Und ich hab 2010 sogar noch einmal installiert nur um das Feeling noch einmal zu erleben, und da ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon auf _*Diablo III*_ gefreut habe, kam mir das gerade recht .

...ja und nun haben wir "Zwanzigzwölf" und die Haare sind futsch und _1997_ und *Diablo* sind längst Vergangenheit, auch der 14" ist einem 27" LED gewichen, aber die Vorfreude auf den Spielspaß, den ich damals erlebt habe, ist geblieben. Und so stelle ich nicht nur fest etwas reifer und weiser (LOL wers glaubt ) zu sein, sondern immer noch ein begeisterter *Diablo*-Spieler der sich jetzt voller Vorfreude seine nicht vorhandenen Haare rauft und den Start von *Diablo III* kaum noch abwarten kann .

Hat jemand von euch eventuell ähnliche lustige, kuriose Erinnerungen, oder kennt ihr Diablo nur noch vom Hörensagen? Würde mich einfach der Freude halber interessieren, ob jemand sich seinerseits an solche Dinge erinnert .

GreetZ Nasty1


----------



## Belgor (14. Mai 2012)

hehe ich war 15 zu der Zeit und fand die Zeit echt super


----------

